# Audi S6 Avant Test Mule Brazenly Cruises European Roads



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When last we featured S6 Avant test mule photos on Fourtitude, that particular car wore a zigzag disguise that didn't quite show off the final product. However, with the A6 Avant now fully revealed and an S-car variant likely weeks away from debuting (we're guessing Frankfurt), engineers driving quad-tipped S6 mules like this black Avant don't seem too worried about being spotted anymore.

The S6 Avant is expected to make use of Audi's upcoming 4.0 TFSI V8 and will be sold as both sedan and Avant in Europe. Body treatment likely won't differ from the A6 S-line shape shown here though the car will at least get brightwork akin to the differences between the current TT and TTS.










The S6 sedan has a good chance of making it in the USA alongside an S7, but don't get your hopes up about the Avant. With the A6 Avant not slated to be renewed Stateside, the S6 Avant is expected to follow suit.

More photos via our photo gallery below.

* Audi S6 Avant Photo Gallery *


----------

